# How do I change theme color on Gummy?



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the green theme better than the blue.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Moved to here as it is applicable to Team Gummy's releases. Please do not post questions/discussion in the Developer forum directly in the future though.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

DawgPoundMBA said:


> I like the green theme better than the blue.


Depends what you're running? If you on FE just use terminal emulator to access the toolbox and change the theme. If you're on GBE there is currently no toolbox so you'd have to stick with the blue until the next release. I think someone said the next release should have toolbox and TSM parts but not sure.

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you. I am on GBE.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Kejar has already got TSM parts working, I expect he'll just finish tweaking and troubleshooting until he's ready for a full release.


----------



## lolminraise (Aug 24, 2011)

I vote for all future RC releases to default green instead of blue.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"lolminraise said:


> I vote for all future RC releases to default green instead of blue.


Maybe. I AM kind of tired of blue.


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

If I have time tomorrow I am going to try and edit some pngs for to green gb


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> Depends what you're running? If you on FE just use terminal emulator to access the toolbox and change the theme. If you're on GBE there is currently no toolbox so you'd have to stick with the blue until the next release. I think someone said the next release should have toolbox and TSM parts but not sure.
> 
> Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


You can always edit the drawable-hdpi...


----------

